# Create PDF using html or php



## johnmcg (Aug 4, 2010)

Is there a way to use html and/or php to create a PDF of what is on that page?

I have an editable invoice on my website, and I would like to add a "Download PDF" button. That way I could put in my values in a form, press the button, and download a pdf of that invoice. Is there a way to do this? I don't know any javascript - would that help me?


----------



## andythepandy (Jul 2, 2006)

You'll be wanting to use php for this, it has an extension for this purpose.
I think this article will help you, it introduces how to make pdfs on the fly:
http://articles.sitepoint.com/article/generate-pdfs-php

Andy


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The simplest way to create PDF's of anything is with a virtual printer. DoPDF will print any document as a PDF file.


----------

